# Is my wheel well warping?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

I've noticed the same with my 2012 wheel wells, it hasn't caused any problems for so far for 3 years.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is normal, it actually helps clear the snow from the tire and not end up packing the entire wheel well.


----------



## cruze56 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can we get a pic of this. Im not sure what you are speaking of.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Pics please


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No need for pictures, just go look at the clearance on the rear tire/wheel well liner. Its gotta be only a couple of inches at most along the rear inside edge.


----------



## cruze56 (Apr 2, 2015)

spacedout said:


> No need for pictures, just go look at the clearance on the rear tire/wheel well liner. Its gotta be only a couple of inches at most along the rear inside edge.


Looks good and I can't post pics cause my cell phone is messed up.


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a pic.
I can fit just a finger between the tire and guard.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

That parts like that on all cruzes


----------

